
Will Cryptocurrencies Be the Art Market’s Next Big Thing? - matt2000
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/13/arts/cryptocurrency-art-market.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Farts&action=click&contentCollection=arts&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
sova
Of all the trash that makes it through the bullshit screen at the NY Times,
this is impressive bullshit. Highfalutin language that fails to show the
potential (and very cool) relationship between cryptocoins & art & scarcity
[of both]. It is true, that product-based blockchains are nigh on the horizon,
it is a space ripe with innovation and potential. The possibilities to include
physical products [works of art] and pair them with nonphysical tokens [Ready
Made Token is what it's called in this project] is stunning and complex and
rich with both benefit and controversy. For the very fact that a cryptocoin
labeled anything near "art" has the possibility to stray into "utterly a
shill" range, and also the distinct possibility to trade as a market commodity
backed by Art itself! Imagine taking the dollar off the floating point
nonstandard and tying it back to gold; impossible. However, in creating a
cryptocoin/ledger that is backed by a physical product, or in this case the
ambiguous notion of "Art," our society steadily makes its march of progress
toward self-automated machina with full open source plumbing and machinery
that will forward our progress exponentially.

